# New Core i5 sandy bridge rig within 35,000/-



## babatu (Feb 28, 2011)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: Running programs, simulations on matlab, R and other statistical softwares. Little bit of gaming not a hard core gamer.

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A:35,000/-

4. Planning to overclock?
A: Obviously

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A:Windows 7 Ultimate

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:500GB/1TB(preferable)

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A:19" is good enough i hope. Mainly opting smaller monitor for budget crisis.

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:3

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A:Assembler.

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: Within the month of march.

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: Yes. Atleast 3-5 years.

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:Speaker, Graphics card.

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A:Kolkata

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A:more or less expected config is as follows

Core i5 2500k
Motherboard(preferably intel) one of my friends insists it
RAM 2*2GB for dual channel memory
UPS probably APC is a good one.
Cabinet
PSU

i already have a dvd drive of LG super multi SecurDisc but dont know whether it is 22x. Please let me know whether I should sell it and buy a new one or keep it.


----------



## d3p (Feb 28, 2011)

Refer this Link, may be it gonna help you out.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...-configuration-request-rs-30k-gaming-etc.html


----------



## babatu (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply, I had previously gone through the thread but I have  gaming as secondary part in using the computer that's why I created a new thread. I would like to have any suggestions about better processor or ram that might help in the purpose mentioned. I would also like to know about the dvd drive.


I came across names of a few stores  like vedant, computer world, supreme which are at chandni but i would like to have a reliable store from which I can buy the components and the cost will be less I mean if there is a diff of 1k it is quite good.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 28, 2011)

Go for i5-2400 instead. For Rs.35000 this CPU will also give you better internal graphics which the 2500 is unable to.
The rest is the same as in the other thread suggested by dep5kor.


----------



## babatu (Feb 28, 2011)

But 2500k is better in terms of the overclocking.(I heard)

if i just want to have in built graphics card in the motherboard.

How much budget will be increased for that?


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 28, 2011)

babatu said:


> But 2500k is better in terms of the overclocking.(I heard)
> 
> if i just want to have in built graphics card in the motherboard.
> 
> How much budget will be increased for that?



No, doubt 2500k is better with overclocking. But for it you have 2 add a good GPU too. So, its necessary for you to increase your budget by some 6-7k more.


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2011)

Actually, go with Core i5-2500k only. Because you can't overclock Core i5-2400 by much.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 28, 2011)

And for i5 2500k its essential to opt for a p67 board if you are interested in overclocking. For a non-k processor, h67 will do fine and p67 will be useless.


----------



## babatu (Feb 28, 2011)

a p67 board means which motherboard??
and which company?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 28, 2011)

^^ P67 and h67 is the name of the chipset employed by socket 1155 motherboards.

All intel motherboard manufacturers make them.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 28, 2011)

But which is the best manufacturer.
Also heard that sandy bridge mobos have some SATA problems. Whats the problem actually about???


----------



## babatu (Feb 28, 2011)

I've heatd that the problems has been fixed  that's why i'm opting for a sandy bridge cpu.
Please inform whether it is actually fixed.


----------



## d3p (Feb 28, 2011)

This sata issue is already rectified in the latest B3 MOBO's.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-mothe...-regarding-fixed-sandy-bridge-rev-3-0-b3.html


----------



## babatu (Feb 28, 2011)

are those mobo available in kolkata?

which company is preferred?


----------



## d3p (Feb 28, 2011)

@Babatu : Refer the link as mentioned earlier.

BTW Rashi deals with ASUS, so it will be available in Kolkata soon or may be already available.


----------



## lordirecto (Feb 28, 2011)

@dep: Can you tell me who deals with Asus in Delhi?


----------



## babatu (Feb 28, 2011)

At present i have the following config desktop. Please let me know how much I'll get selling it.

1. Samsung Samtron 45 Bn
2. Frontech Cabinet
3. AMD Sempron 2800+ 1.6GHz
4. 512 MB ram
5. 128 MB Nvidia graphics card.
6. MSI V motherboard
7.  LG dvd drive
8. 20+160 GB PATA Hard disk.
9. UPS


----------



## d3p (Feb 28, 2011)

Sorry my Lord, 

I don't have much idea about delhi, but you can contact Asingh or someone else.

BTW why suddenly from delhi ??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 1, 2011)

Wait for Z68 which provide both OCing and IGP.

Or buy a cheap graphic card.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 1, 2011)

@dep: I have ordered my motherboard from SMC, who are based in Delhi. And the guy who talked to me from SMC said that he will get me the B3 stepping board and send it to me. So if I know the dealer in Delhi for Asus, I can contact the dealer and quicken my process so that I get my motherboard ASAP.


----------



## babatu (Mar 1, 2011)

Anyone please let me know how much I have to increase my budget to get a core i7 desktop?

What about core i7 2600k??
 And its corresponding mobo??
Is the PSU needs to be changed as well?

Please give me a full description with the prices involved.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 1, 2011)

i7 2600k (17k) is just a 2500k (11.25k) with HT.

Everything else is same (mobo, PSU, RAM etc).


----------



## babatu (Mar 1, 2011)

How much do the P67 mobo cost? 
Of 
Intel
Asus
Gigabyte?
which one is preferred?

Is the PSU  and cabinet good enough for overclocking?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 1, 2011)

Intel DP67BG @ 8k
Asus P8P67 @ 10k
Asus P8P67 Pro @ 13k

What PSU/Cabinet? You haven't mentioned any.


----------



## babatu (Mar 1, 2011)

Cabinet I asked for was NZXT Gamma.
Please let me know a suitable PSU.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeah its good.

Corsair VX450W @ 3.5k


----------



## babatu (Mar 2, 2011)

Is shifting from i5 2500k to i7 2600k worth spending???

Do I actually need it???


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 2, 2011)

For your budget it not advisable. Stick with i5-2500k, it will give you great performances.
But Ishu,
Which is the cheapest H67 mobo for Sandybridge.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 2, 2011)

Cheapest is Intel DH67BL B3 @ 5.5k AFAIK.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 2, 2011)

Any other cheap revised boards from ASUS, GIGABYTE or other manufacturers..


----------



## babatu (Mar 2, 2011)

So the config is more or less as follows,
Processor-Intel Core i5 2500k @ 11.25k
Motherboard-Intel DP67BG @ 8k
Hard Disk- Seagate 1TB @ 2.7k
Ram - Corsair 2x2GB 1333MHz @ 2.3k
PSU - Corsair VX450W @ 3.5k
Cabinet - NZXT Gamma @2k
Monitor- Benq G2220HD @ 7.3k (want to limit my budget @6k what about Samsung/LG/Dell? 19" is good enough )
UPS- APC(?3K?) 
LG 22x SATA DVD RW @ .9k
Total-41k

Qs. Are these prices correct and including vat?
Qs. Is Vedant a reliable store?
Qs Is there any problem of warranty???(My father is interested about the after sale service of an assembled desktop.)
Qs. Is the mobo is the rectified one?? Is any cheap mobo available? OW the price of mobo is almost equal to the processor.
Qs Is there any way I can reduce my budget keeping the processor fixed???


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes, monitors are available. Acer 20inch is available for Rs.5800. But i would suggest you to go for DELL-IN2020M at 6.2k, if you want to go for cheaper monitor.
About PSU you can go for FSP SAGAII 500w for 2.1k or any better model around 2.5k.
Go for a Samsung/Sony/HP, DVD-RW for the same price.
Yes, cheaper mobos are available. Other members may help you with the prices.


----------



## babatu (Mar 2, 2011)

What about cooler master with in built psu's  like Cooler Master Cabinet Elite 330 (With 390W PSU)– Rs.3,449/-.

Cooler Master Computer Cases,Cabinet Pricelist India- PC Chasis


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

babatu said:


> What about cooler master with *in built psu's  like *Cooler Master Cabinet Elite 330 (With 390W PSU)– Rs.3,449/-.


These PSUs are crap.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 2, 2011)

Those PSUs wont be able to power ur GPU completely.
But, ico are CM PSUs not good???


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> But, ico are CM PSUs not good???


They do have a "few" reliable PSUs but only the crappier ones are available everywhere. CM has never been a good PSU brand.


----------



## babatu (Mar 2, 2011)

What  is the price of a "reliable" in built PSU?

How r u deducing they are not good???


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

babatu said:


> What  is the price of a "reliable" in built PSU?


There is nothing such as a "built-in" PSU. 
A computer PSU is a computer PSU. *img217.imageshack.us/img217/2782/psu1e.th.jpg
A cabinet is a cabinet.

Cooler Master sells cabinets and PSUs individually. With some cabinets, they also give you a PSU (200-300 bucks more).

Ishu Gupta suggested you a very good PSU i.e. Corsair VX450 @ 3.5k. Go with it.



babatu said:


> How r u deducing they are not good???


Cheap PSUs can't deliver their labelled wattage. If you will subject them to real load, they'll burn and hence destroy your components. They also have poor efficiency which translates into high electricity bill.


----------



## babatu (Mar 2, 2011)

Just called Vedant.
I am told that Sandy Bridge processors has been called off.
It'll take 2 months to get it in the market!!!!!!!!!
It seems to me 2 months a long time for me.
Should I go for i5 760/Phenom II X6 black edition?
or Try increase in budget and go for i7 920?

I waited for the problem of Sandy bridge to be fixed for a month 

any suggestions from people living in kolkata???


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 2, 2011)

What do you mean by SB just called off. Its latest and just launched recently. How is it that SB has been called off.
It seems that he doesnt have SB and so wants you to go for i7
Check for other stores.


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

babatu said:


> I am told that Sandy Bridge processors has been called off.


Only motherboards were called off as the chipset had a big problem.

Refer here: **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/137113-info-regarding-fixed-sandy-bridge-rev-3-0-b3.html*


----------



## babatu (Mar 2, 2011)

I am well aware the problems with the mobo of sandy bridge and the fixed sandy bridge mobo.
But the problem at this moment is that I cannot find any shop from where I can get a sandy bridge with the revised mobo. Just because the only name I came across is vedant. Please suggest any other stores.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 2, 2011)

babatu said:


> I am well aware the problems with the mobo of sandy bridge and the fixed sandy bridge mobo.
> But the problem at this moment is that I cannot find any shop from where I can get a sandy bridge with the revised mobo. Just because the only name I came across is vedant. Please suggest any other stores.



Contact Cilius. He lives in Kolkata and knows the whereabouts of tech shops very well.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 2, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Contact Cilius. He lives in Kolkata and knows the whereabouts of tech shops very well.



Cilius in kolkata.
I thought he were in BBSR.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 2, 2011)

^^ Cilus is from kolkata but works in infosys BBSR.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 3, 2011)

Wierd no one noticed this but the OP is going for P67 without GPU.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 3, 2011)

babatu said:


> Is shifting from i5 2500k to i7 2600k worth spending???
> 
> Do I actually need it???



What is the purpose of your pc?


----------



## vickybat (Mar 3, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Wierd no one noticed this but the OP is going for P67 without GPU.



Oops i missed it. Nice one ishu.

*@ babatu*

Going for a p67 mobo means its mandatory to go with a discrete gpu.


----------



## babatu (Mar 3, 2011)

*@mailme.manju*  Its in the 1st post of the thread.

There is no integrated graphics in that mobo??? 
A discrete GPU(if I go for one will be of 1gb I thought I might upgrade it later) will really overshoot the budget. 

Still, let me have an idea of the price of GPU's the cheaper ones are preferred.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 3, 2011)

Get a nVIDIA 9500gt, GT 240 or RADEON 4670 under 4k. 
You can upgrade for a higher GPU later.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 4, 2011)

^^HD5570 DDR3 a better deal at 3.5k


----------



## babatu (Mar 4, 2011)

If I go for an i5 2500 ignoring the k series I would not be able to overclock? and the  mobo will also be of H series hence less costly isnt it?

Well, after a few googling I found that I am yet to know how to overclock. So I am thinking about going for the i5 2500. 
Sorry for the wrong information I gave earlier.


----------



## msaiashwin (Mar 4, 2011)

friends an news from Rashi or any other delaer about the availability of asus and other p67 fixed b3 boards? when will they be available in india?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 4, 2011)

babatu its fun and easy to oc. (especially sandybridge). so go ahead with i5 2500k. we will tell you how to oc if you face probs.
2500k is lot more futureproof..


----------



## babatu (Mar 4, 2011)

Let me see what awaits for me.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 4, 2011)

Got some info from some of the Tech shops in Kolkata. Right now as Sandy Bridge mobos are called out, there is a vacancy for Sandy Bridge mobos in Kolkata. Since you won't get the motherboard, the shops are also not selling the Sandy Bridge processors. 
You have to go for a hunt to Ganesh Chandra Avenue to find out if any Intel Sandy Bridge mobo are avilable.


----------



## babatu (Mar 11, 2011)

Trying to finalize my rig. Budget can be increased till 47k-50kroll but it must be futureproof. Not intended to include the graphics card now will include it later. going for i7 2600k plz see the following  config

Processor-Intel Core i7 2600k @ 17k
Motherboard-Intel DP67BG @ 8k
Hard Disk- Seagate 1TB @ 2.7k
Ram - Corsair 2x2GB 1333MHz @ 2.3k
PSU - Corsair VX450W @ 3.5k
Cabinet - NZXT Gamma @2k
Monitor- Benq G2220HD @ 7.3k (What about a Monitor LCD samsung monitor of 20"?)
UPS- APC(?3K?)
LG 22x SATA DVD RW @ .9k
Total-47k

1.Please let me know is there any chance of improvement?
2. Suggest a shop in Kolkata from where I can buy these stuffs specially the sandybridge mobo. I really want to go for sandy bridge. 

Do I really need a gpu now? the processor seem to have integrated graphics hopefully.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 11, 2011)

i5 2500K is more than enough for you...


----------



## babatu (Mar 11, 2011)

Is it? 
Wont it be more future proof?


----------



## masterkd (Mar 11, 2011)

you may also stay with 2500k and get samsung p2350 which is a better monitor!!


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 11, 2011)

i5 2500k is already a future proof, also u can overclock the hell out of it....


----------

